# July POTM



## Nikon Fan (Jul 1, 2005)

Okay we're back on track now...

Please nominate your favorite 3 shots posted between June 20th, and July 27th.  This way we won't miss any of June photos that were to be nominated   A poll will be posted the 27th and will last til the end of the month.   Please post the photo image here, as well as title and username of the photo you are nominating.  You cannot nominate your own pics.  So scan through the photo gallery and critique gallery and when you see something you like be sure and nominate   The nominations show the user you really enjoy their work and it's friendly competition   So start searching


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 1, 2005)

As promised to Lafot I would make sure this one was able to be nominated since it was posted after the last poll:

A Natural Progression by Spiralout


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 19, 2005)

Just a reminder that you can nominate three shots of your choice!!! Last day for submissions in the 27th!!! Shots can be chosen from the gallery or critique sections! So search through your favs and post the pics here with the photographer's name and the photo title!!!  Any picture from June 20th, until July 27th may be nominated!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's my first nomination, by JonMikal...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 21, 2005)

Another nomination...thebeginning's Umbilical Cord Abstract:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 21, 2005)

Here are my 3:
Eromallagndmncngjdfks... whatever her name is: 





Chiller:





Danalec99:


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 21, 2005)

Tuna:





Airic:





vonnagy:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 21, 2005)

terri







santino







Nytmair


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 22, 2005)

And my third...two women by Jonmikal


----------



## Corry (Jul 22, 2005)

Emayad:


----------



## Alison (Jul 22, 2005)

letuananh: Untitled





Nidhi: A Worried Old Man





TheBeginning: Behold Mr. Toad


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 25, 2005)

Poll will be posted the 27th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great nominations so far everyone


----------

